# Melting point of 100% polyester/transfering?



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all, looking for some advice.
I have a 100% polyester dri-mesh shirt from Athletic Works, purchased at Wal-Mart. I want to try imprinting some designs on this type of material. Any advice on paper brands, temp and time?
I have a Richo Aficio CL7200 laser printer and I have several paper samples. Mostly Airwaves and Joto. 
The label in the shirt is a transfer of some sort. Its too small and chrisp to be a screen print.
Any suggestion? Any disaster stories? Any info would be appricated.
Thanks for your time.
Fry


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have done polyester shirts with sublimation at 400 degrees with no issue. .... JB


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know about shirts, but polyesters in screenprinted decals are supposed to be able to withstand 454 degrees F.


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

It took me a while, but i finally got something together and impressed upon this shirt.
I used Image Clip, At 400 degrees F and got a pretty nice impression. There's a little loss of image because of the holes in the weave of the shirt. But only a tiny bit. All in all i'm pretty happy with my results.
Thanks
Fry


----------

